# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ζαναξ

## hlias1988

Γεια σας ο Ηλιας ειμαι παλι!
περα απο την ολανζαπινη που παιρνω 10μγ την ημερα παιρνω και 1μγ ζαναξ την ημερα!
σημερα μετα πολλα ειναι 5 η ωρα το πρωι ... αλκοολ δεν εχω να ξεχαστω και ετσι αποφασησα και πηρα 2μγ ζαναξ για να την ακουσω να κοιμηθω..
ελπιζω ετσι για μια φορα να μην εθιζεσαι... αλλα το δοκιμασα και δεν θα το ξανα κανω..
να πω επισης οτι δεν με παρακουλουθει καποιος ψυχιατρος και τα φαρμακα τα γραφω σε παθολογο...
πλεον για δουλεια δεν μπορω να παω.... ειμαι ερμαιο και μονος μου να πιζω την ζωη μου....
δεν θελω να καταληξω σαν την μερλιν μορνοε!!
αυτα απο μενα οποιαδηποτε εντυπωση και συμβουλη καλοδεχουμενη!
επισης να πω οτι εχω αλλαξει σε 9 χρονια 4 ψυχιατρους και γιατρεια δεν εχω βρει... οχι οτι θα την βρω στα φαρμακα .. υπομονη με την ζωη κανω...

----------


## Niels

Μήπως είχαμε ξαναμιλήσει για το περπάτημα που έκανες για να χάσεις κιλά; Αν ναι πώς έχει πάει η προσπάθεια; Καλό είναι να έχεις ένα σταθερό ωράριο ύπνου. Ειδικά όσοι παίρνουμε φάρμακα είναι σημαντικό.

----------


## pain

> Γεια σας ο Ηλιας ειμαι παλι!
> περα απο την ολανζαπινη που παιρνω 10μγ την ημερα παιρνω και 1μγ ζαναξ την ημερα!
> σημερα μετα πολλα ειναι 5 η ωρα το πρωι ... αλκοολ δεν εχω να ξεχαστω και ετσι αποφασησα και πηρα 2μγ ζαναξ για να την ακουσω να κοιμηθω..
> ελπιζω ετσι για μια φορα να μην εθιζεσαι... αλλα το δοκιμασα και δεν θα το ξανα κανω..
> να πω επισης οτι δεν με παρακουλουθει καποιος ψυχιατρος και τα φαρμακα τα γραφω σε παθολογο...
> πλεον για δουλεια δεν μπορω να παω.... ειμαι ερμαιο και μονος μου να πιζω την ζωη μου....
> δεν θελω να καταληξω σαν την μερλιν μορνοε!!
> αυτα απο μενα οποιαδηποτε εντυπωση και συμβουλη καλοδεχουμενη!
> επισης να πω οτι εχω αλλαξει σε 9 χρονια 4 ψυχιατρους και γιατρεια δεν εχω βρει... οχι οτι θα την βρω στα φαρμακα .. υπομονη με την ζωη κανω...


το ζαναξ ειναι ακρως εθιστικο φαρμακο βεβαια με 1-2 φορες δεν εθιζεσαι
αλλα πρεπει να προσεξεις μην σου γινει συνηθεια να το παιρνεις καθε
μερα γιατι αργα η γρηγορα θα εθιστεις .

----------


## hlias1988

> Μήπως είχαμε ξαναμιλήσει για το περπάτημα που έκανες για να χάσεις κιλά; Αν ναι πώς έχει πάει η προσπάθεια; Καλό είναι να έχεις ένα σταθερό ωράριο ύπνου. Ειδικά όσοι παίρνουμε φάρμακα είναι σημαντικό.


μετα δυσκολιας εναμιση μηνα εκανα περπατημα 2 ωρες την ημερα.... σε συνδυασμο με την μειωση της ολανζαπινης (αντιψυχωσικου) απο 20μγ με σταδιακη μειωση πιεζοντας τους δικους μου και τον ψυχιατρο το φτασαμε 10μγ... απο 120 κιλα πηγα αυτοματος στα 97 κιλα...
λοιπον εχω μπλεξει οι δικοι μου ακουνε τους ψυχιατρους δεν εμπιστευοντε εμενα... με λυπει αυτο το γεγονος.. μονος να κοψεις τα φαρμακα ειναι κολαση και δεν ξερεις που θα σε παει...
ειμαι ο χειροτερος ανθρωπος του κοσμου ειμαι 32 χρονων με ζουν οι δικοι μου , μου μιλανε ασχημα και δεν εχω φιλους...
οποιον φιλο και να ποιασω με βλεπει με μια θλιψη.. δεν μπορω να πρηζω τον καθενα με τα προβληματα μου... και σε οσους εχω ανοιχτει μου λενε ολοι να κοψω τα φαρμακα... να επανελθω.. γιατι τωρα ειμαι σε μαυρο χαλι... ενω ολοι ειναι στυλατοι εξυπνοι και ενεργοι στην κοινωνια..
λοιπον ποιον να ακουσω?

----------


## hlias1988

> το ζαναξ ειναι ακρως εθιστικο φαρμακο βεβαια με 1-2 φορες δεν εθιζεσαι
> αλλα πρεπει να προσεξεις μην σου γινει συνηθεια να το παιρνεις καθε
> μερα γιατι αργα η γρηγορα θα εθιστεις .


εδω και 5 χρονια παιρνω ζαναξ τον 1μγ την ημερα... απλα εχθες δεν ειχα ποτο που ηθελα να χαλαρωσω και ηπια αλλα 2μγ.. δεν το ξανα κανω γιατι αμα εθιστο και αλλο σε αυτην την διαδικασια καηκα... δεν ειναι λυση...
εδω θελω να βγω απο τα φαρμακα μην μπω και αλλο μεσα!

----------


## hlias1988

συμβουλες παντου ακουω συμβουλες... εμενα θα με ακουσει καποιος?

----------


## hlias1988

ρε παιδια μπορει να εισαι λειτουργικος παιρνοντας ψυχοφαρμακα? ολες τον περιπτωσεων που ξερω και οτι εχουν δει τα ματια μου λεω οχι.. δεν μπορεις να εισαι λειτουργικος...
λειτουργικος ειναι αυτος που χαιρετε την ζωη χωρις να παιρνει ναρκωτικα η ψυχοφαρμακα... ολοι οι αλλοι εχουμε θεμα... το οποιο δεν θα τελειωσει εαν δεν μπει ενα τελος σε αυτην την μιζερια.. αλλιως θα ειμαστε εδω μεσα και θα διωνιζουμε το κακο...

----------


## pain

> εδω και 5 χρονια παιρνω ζαναξ τον 1μγ την ημερα... απλα εχθες δεν ειχα ποτο που ηθελα να χαλαρωσω και ηπια αλλα 2μγ.. δεν το ξανα κανω γιατι αμα εθιστο και αλλο σε αυτην την διαδικασια καηκα... δεν ειναι λυση...
> εδω θελω να βγω απο τα φαρμακα μην μπω και αλλο μεσα!


εαν θελεις τοσο πολυ να βγεις απο τα φαρμακα πες στον ψυχιατρο να κανετε
σταδιακη μειωση οπως ειπες! και σιγα σιγα ισως τα κοψεις τελειως αλλα αυτο
ισως δεν ειναι τοσο ιδανικο στην κατασταση σου δεν ξερω κιολας

----------


## hlias1988

> εαν θελεις τοσο πολυ να βγεις απο τα φαρμακα πες στον ψυχιατρο να κανετε
> σταδιακη μειωση οπως ειπες! και σιγα σιγα ισως τα κοψεις τελειως αλλα αυτο
> ισως δεν ειναι τοσο ιδανικο στην κατασταση σου δεν ξερω κιολας


σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση! κοιτα εχω εκρηξεις θυμου....
η οικογενεια μου καλως η κακος εχει επιφυλαξεις οσον αφορα να κοψω τα φαρμακα...
εμπιστευοντε περισσοτερο οτι πει ψυχιατρος... καλως κακος με ζουν αυτοι και εχουν τον πρωτο λογο.. αναγκαστικα το αποδεχομαι...
αμα ειχα τα δικα μου λεφτα θα ηταν διαφορετικα τα πραγματα...
εχω αλλαξει τα τελευταια 9 χρονια που παιρνω φαρμακα 4 ψυχιατρους... δεν μπορω να συνεργαστω... γενικα ειμαι οτι νανε τυπος...
οτι μου την καβλωσει κανω... κανονες ποτε δεν ακολουθουσα.... οποτε.. παιρνω τα φαρμακα τα οποια με βοηθουν και κοιμαμε και δεν ταλαιπωρουμε... αυτο ναι με χιλια το γουσταρω οτι κοιμαμε...
αλλα απο την αλλη μου κοβει αερα τα φαρμακα... θεωρω οτι χωρις αυτα θα ημουν ποιο κοινωνικος θα δουλευα θα ειχα περισσοτερες κοινωνικες επαφες...
μπορει να κανω λαθος ετσι οπως τα φανταζομαι τα πραγματα και κοβωντας τα φαρμακα να μην ειναι ετσι αλλα και χειροτερα...
τι να πω ειμαι σε αδιεξοδο!

----------


## Niels

> μετα δυσκολιας εναμιση μηνα εκανα περπατημα 2 ωρες την ημερα.... σε συνδυασμο με την μειωση της ολανζαπινης (αντιψυχωσικου) απο 20μγ με σταδιακη μειωση πιεζοντας τους δικους μου και τον ψυχιατρο το φτασαμε 10μγ... απο 120 κιλα πηγα αυτοματος στα 97 κιλα...
> λοιπον εχω μπλεξει οι δικοι μου ακουνε τους ψυχιατρους δεν εμπιστευοντε εμενα... με λυπει αυτο το γεγονος.. μονος να κοψεις τα φαρμακα ειναι κολαση και δεν ξερεις που θα σε παει...
> ειμαι ο χειροτερος ανθρωπος του κοσμου ειμαι 32 χρονων με ζουν οι δικοι μου , μου μιλανε ασχημα και δεν εχω φιλους...
> οποιον φιλο και να ποιασω με βλεπει με μια θλιψη.. δεν μπορω να πρηζω τον καθενα με τα προβληματα μου... και σε οσους εχω ανοιχτει μου λενε ολοι να κοψω τα φαρμακα... να επανελθω.. γιατι τωρα ειμαι σε μαυρο χαλι... ενω ολοι ειναι στυλατοι εξυπνοι και ενεργοι στην κοινωνια..
> λοιπον ποιον να ακουσω?


Καταρχάς το ότι είναι όλοι στυλατοι και ενεργοί δεν ισχύει. Δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πώς είναι οι άλλοι, τι σκέφτονται κλπ ανεξάρτητα από το πώς δείχνουν. Πέρα από την φαρμακευτική αγωγή κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία; Νομίζω θα βοηθούσε να συζητήσεις για το πώς αισθάνεσαι. Δεν μπορεί κάποιος από μας να πει τι να κάνεις με την αγωγή σου όχι μόνο γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται αλλά και επειδή δεν σε ξέρουμε, δεν έχουμε γνώσεις κλπ οπότε θα ήταν ανεύθυνο εκ μέρους μας. Θα έλεγα όμως ότι είναι σημαντικό να μην ασχολείσαι τόσο με τους άλλους και να σκεφτείς αν το πρόβλημα στη ζωή σου είναι η αγωγή ή άλλες καταστάσεις και τι μπορείς να κάνεις για αυτές, βήμα βήμα, με μικρούς στόχους. Για το αν μπορείς να είσαι λειτουργικός με τα φάρμακα μπορώ να πω ότι κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική αλλά γενικά πιστεύω ότι σίγουρα είναι δυνατόν. Λειτουργικός δεν σημαίνει τελειότητα όμως. Χρειάζεται προσπάθεια και δουλειά ανάλογα και το πρόβλημα του καθενός. Το ότι έχασες τα κιλά αυτά είναι επίτευξη ενός στόχου. Το ίδιο μπορεί να γίνει και με κάποιον άλλον στόχο.

----------

